# Help! my girlfriend is ...unique lol



## Suzie Sureshot (Jun 8, 2007)

I liked the Diamond Edge too, then I tried the Hoyt Trykon Sport. Now I can't decide between them ahhhhhh! I thought for sure I was going to walk out with an Edge tonight, but I ended up walking out emty handed.

If you are sure that she likes the Edge, talk to bowhunterIA. He offered me a deal on one at well below $350 tyd.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

the hoyt isn't available in that length..my wife also has the same DL...your best bet would be buy a Bowtech Equalizer...it's modular so you wouldn't have a hard time getting rid of it if she decides she doesn't enjoy it... plus it's pretty much tailor made for short draw archers....great speed and forgiving specs...but overall not many options in a cheaper bow with that length and poundage combination...you might also check out the Elite Ice as well.. good luck to ya
JJ


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

See if you can't find an old Marton Phantom or Phantom 2 Elite with fury cams........


----------



## ragella (May 21, 2006)

*alpine*

My first bow was an Alpine micro. It had adjustable draw length up to 28" and able to get in 20-30 or 30-40 draw weights. They make adjustments really easy and help with starting out learning and practicing form. We found mine on ebay ....complete set up, so it is possible to find them cheaper for starting out. 

Ragella


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

b0wtech4me said:


> *the hoyt isn't available in that length*..my wife also has the same DL...your best bet would be buy a Bowtech Equalizer...it's modular so you wouldn't have a hard time getting rid of it if she decides she doesn't enjoy it... plus it's pretty much tailor made for short draw archers....great speed and forgiving specs...but overall not many options in a cheaper bow with that length and poundage combination...you might also check out the Elite Ice as well.. good luck to ya
> JJ


You can get the Trykon sport up to 28.5 inch draw length. had my hands on one at the proshop the other day.


----------



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

*reply*

hey i too have a g/f who is starting to shoot and forget about the 350 thats nothing mine is going for 900 look at it this way your g/f has a nice dl u know if u spend the extra money on a new bow if she dont like it u can always change the draw lenght and u can shoot it if u buy a older bow cheaper u may not be able to shoot it.


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

Equalizer


----------



## ditries (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for the help guys n gals. ive decided to trade my guardian in and get her the edge and myself something else. we'll see what i come home with. once again thanks.


----------



## ELI[email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah...i was thinking of the junior...which only goes to 25" sport goes to 28.5" and 50lbs...


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

there are several models of Hoyt bows that fit that description..


----------



## ditries (Feb 6, 2007)

well she now has the diamond edge. i also came home with a slightly used 06 allegiance. so it wasnt all that bad.


----------



## gamohunter (Oct 4, 2006)

A Diamond Edge SHould be $309.00 set-up, if you are paying more than that for one then the shop's price is too high. We have two shops here in Iowa that sells them for 309.00 plus tax. Personally buying a "cheap" bow is kind of a waste of your money, because if she likes it, she will outgrow it within a few months and you will be stuck with a 100.00 bow she will never shoot again. Or worst yet, she will hate shooting an "older" bow. I have yet to find a youth model bow that was quality for under 175.00 I have a wife and 4 kids so I have a little experience in this area, Now I am buying Elements and Edges for all of my family. WHich means the 175 plus I spent on bows to see if they liked it, well now they are all relegated to bowfishing bows.


----------



## ditries (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah, i agree. we have a 4 year old son, so the cheap bow if we got one could have been put away for him for use when he's a bit older. the edge package was 349 with half a dozen easton axis arrows. what sold me on the edge was the diamond exchange program. i honestly think she will stick with it as she feels really bad about me trading my guardian in. we dont have alot of money so it took me about 5 months of saving to buy it. so the fact that i traded my baby to get her , her own bow means alot to her.she needs a hobby, as she doesnt really have one. unless you call myspace a hobby lol.


----------



## Pink Genes (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes - Alpine Archery makes the Micro up to 28".(Different from the Micro Elite) One more thing about going with Alpine is they will upgrade the limbs and etc if she goes up in pounds at a later date. They have great customer service!


----------



## ditries (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah , unfortunatly the local deal doesnt stock alpines. we tried the hoyt trykon sport, mathhews mustang? not sure on that one but it was a nice mathews. last night. she prefers the way the edge feels over all of the others. we ran it through the chrono and at 30lbs she's gettin 200 fps. not too shabby if you ask me.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

My first bow was a Reflex Excursion my husband bought for me off ebay or AT. I have a 26" DL and we turned the bow dow to 35lbs to start off with. I still love that bow even though I just purchased a 07 Bowtech Tribute. We gradually increased the speed by increasing the poundage, using different arrows, etc. I am glad we didn't spend too much on my first bow because I may not have enjoyed it? Thank God I did! I am hooked now. :wink:


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*here is what i'd do.....*

i opt out for either of the pse bows with the SU cam. either the nova or the bruin. these cams allow for 5 (bruin) - 6 (nova) inch draw length adjustments,,,,and from 40-60 or 50-70 pound draw weight adjustments. you can get her dialed in perfectly......then if she doesnt like archery,,,,there are a million fathers looking to buy a bow for their kids thats fully adjustable like these two bows. they have package bows for around $275 !!!!! the bows specs aint nothing to sneeze at neither. how much could you lose at $275 ?????


----------



## GirlsHunt 2 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Help*

I am the girlfriend who wanted to shot with the love of my life. Well let me give this FYI, when she starts shooting, give her own time to fall in love with it. I was really scared when I first started cause DBiggers was so good, at the 3d thing. I was worried I wouldn't be good enough to hang in with the 
"BIG DAWGS" well, I do pretty good to be shooting only for a year and 4 months. All Im saying is from a girlfriends point of view, THE LOVE WILL COME. I find it very powering when we shoot together and I make the "12 ring" and opps his misses hello2::lol3:, I think you get the picture, she'll love it


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

how tall is she? My wife is 5'10" and has a 27" DL.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

about any Hoyt is available in 23-32" dl with the cam1/2 setup
and down to 30-40 limbs

just got the alpha female a Pro38 30-40# ...27-29.5"

will be here friday
t


----------



## chaley (Dec 13, 2006)

Bear Odyssey II is a nice package for 289.99


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Browning*

My first real bow was a browing micro adrenaline. They run about $300 brand new. Adjustable length, let off and weight make it really nice for when she gets more strength and used to it. Plus if she decides to step up and buy a better one the browning is a great growing kids bow that sells real easy!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

ditries said:


> Ladies, and the few gents that patrol this forum, i have a unique problem. My girlfriend wants to start shooting with me, which i have no problems and would love her company . so heres where my problem comes in. she's got a 27.5" dl but needs a 30-40 lb bow. we went to the shop today and she was setup with a diamond edge. while a hot little bow, im not sure i want to spend 350+ on something that she may or may not be too serious about. so heres my question, what older model bows have a 27.5 dl and 30-40 lbs? we both agree that a cheap bow would work for now, and if she decides this is something she wants to get serious about we will get her a nicer one. just worried about the lost intrest thing without the lost money thing. so please help us out if you can.


With it being a Diamond Edge I dont think you would have a hard time selling it here if she dont like it!


----------



## Sizzler (May 25, 2007)

Check ebay, there are millions of older bows for sale dirt cheap!


----------

